
Show HN: My latest Y Combinator application - alexl
http://thypope.posterous.com/my-latest-y-combinator-application
======
romanbea
Is this a joke?

~~~
alexl
It isn't. And I'm not bitter or frustrated, either :)

~~~
romanbea
With that application, you are sincerely mystified as to why you do not get a
reply from YC?

~~~
alexl
Absolutely not :) I was just trying to get them to think more about what
they're doing. Then I thought others might want to read the thing. It's that
simple.

~~~
romanbea
oh ok then. cheers :)

------
grizzlylazer
way to get their attention hah

------
AN447
Bitter?

~~~
alexl
Nope :)

